# Mein Film Trailer Youtube Kanal



## SeriAce2 (29. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe sowas geht hier in ordnung.
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Filme Trailer Kommentier youtube Kanal und zwar den hier:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOk...WoFRKjWQu6IATQ

meine aufrufe sind jetzt nur nicht so der Hammer, obwohl sie schon hier und da mal in den zweistelligen Bereich gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht schaut ihr es euch mal an und es gefällt euch.

oder auch nicht

liebe Grüße
Seri


----------



## ARKitekt (5. März 2016)

Ich will ja nix schlechtes schreiben


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt tatsächlich mal das 12 years a slave video komplett angeschaut.

Das Logo ist gruselig - geschenkt, Details.

Aufbau wirkt gut, sprachqualität passt, du bist ein hübsches Kerlchen und deine Stimme schmerzt nicht.

 

Nun das große "Aber" ...

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht die Zielgruppe, aber ich frage mich was Du mit dem Video bezwecken willst. Wo ist der Mehrwert für den Zuschauer gegenüber dem reinen Trailer?

Du stoppst alle paar Sekunden und machst eine gewollt witzige Bemerkung.

Selbst wenn das jetzt ein witziger oder trashiger Film gewesen wäre, würde das für mich nicht funktionieren.

 

Wenn Du während des Trailers was sagen willst, dann wäre es doch besser es nur dann zu machen wenn Du auch wirklich was zu sagen hast.

Ansonsten hätte ich da z.B. eher am Ende Gedanken und Meinung zum Trailer erwartet.

 

Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Zielgruppe die sich beim Schauen vor Spaß bepisst, ich kann Dir halt nur meine Einschätzung geben.

 

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir auch eher gezielt Trashfilme rauspicken und damit deine Kommentar Nummer abziehen. Da hast Du ev. auch mehr Gelegenheiten was zu sagen das nicht aufgesetzt wirkt.


----------



## ARKitekt (6. März 2016)

Nun das große "Aber" ...

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht die Zielgruppe, aber ich frage mich was Du mit dem Video bezwecken willst. Wo ist der Mehrwert für den Zuschauer gegenüber dem reinen Trailer?

 

jop, dem fehlt einfach ne klare identität.


----------

